# Becoming a Freemason When Constantly Changing Countries



## Elvin89 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello,

I am considering joining a lodge. I wonder if this is practical for me as I work internationally and constantly move from one country to another. Is it common and acceptable that a member attends lodge meetings in different countries throughout the year?


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 8, 2017)

Sir that is one of the great things about this fraternity.  There is a member on here who is a member of lodges in multiple countries and also other masonic organizations around the globe as well

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 8, 2017)

Rip is right on. It'd be almost essential for a guy like you that travels. You'd have a place to go virtually anywhere you went, depending on which countries you travel to. One hurdle, depending on your state's grand lodge, would possibly be the first few months where there is a bit of learning and 'testing' required. But it'd be doable I'm sure. A lot of the information given to you is mouth to ear and not usually in written form. But again, depends on your state. Best of luck to you, Elvin.


----------



## Elvin89 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you for your answers, Ripcord22A and CLewey44.


----------



## goomba (Sep 9, 2017)

When I lived in Alabama a brother was getting passed to Fellow Craft.  I found out after the degree he was initiated in Hawaii but had to moved (he was a US Marine).  The brother approached an Alabama lodge to see if what could be done.  Alabama contacted Hawaii and conducted courtesy work for the brother.  When he was finally raised in an Alabama lodge he became a Master Mason and member of his lodge in Hawaii.

We are a brotherhood before anything else!  I know in my current state (Maryland) there is a time period you must live in the state before you can petition a lodge for membership.  However, the grand master can waive this requirement at his pleasure.  

You'll find there are rules.  But there are also exceptions to some of those rules for men who don't fit the 9-5, M-F mold.  Each grand lodge has its own process and I wish you well!


----------



## Elvin89 (Sep 9, 2017)

Thank you for the detailed answer. My next step will be to approach the Grand Lodge in my country then!


----------



## Elexir (Sep 9, 2017)

Elvin89 said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer. My next step will be to approach the Grand Lodge in my country then!



Where do you live now?


----------



## Elvin89 (Sep 9, 2017)

At the moment I am in the Middle East for work, but my country is Lithuania.


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 9, 2017)

I do not think you will find extensive memorization in Lithuania. 

http://www.grandlodge.lt/


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Sir that is one of the great things about this fraternity. There is a member on here who is a member of lodges in multiple countries and also other masonic organizations around the globe as well





CLewey44 said:


> Rip is right on. It'd be almost essential for a guy like you that travels. You'd have a place to go virtually anywhere you went, depending on which countries you travel to.


Yep!


Elvin89 said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer. My next step will be to approach the Grand Lodge in my country then!


Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Muazu (Oct 1, 2017)

what are steps of becoming a member and it free to join Freemasonry.  ???


----------



## goomba (Oct 1, 2017)

Muazu said:


> what are steps of becoming a member and it free to join Freemasonry.  ???


What we have already told you.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2017)

Elvin89 said:


> I am considering joining a lodge. I wonder if this is practical for me as I work internationally and constantly move from one country to another. Is it common and acceptable that a member attends lodge meetings in different countries throughout the year?



Visiting once already a Master Mason is encouraged.  Especially on world travel.  Every lodge is thrilled to get visitors from far away.

Actually working on your degrees while traveling is possible but is a serious hassle.  The effort for each degree is similar to taking a lower division undergraduate course at college, and the details are slightly different jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  Then getting the next degree at your own lodge is a matter of saying you are ready and being tested.  Getting your next degree at a different lodge is that plus a few months trading paperwork jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  If you're going to be stable for a year, that's the time to go through your degrees.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 12, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Visiting once already a Master Mason is encouraged.  Especially on world travel.  Every lodge is thrilled to get visitors from far away.
> 
> Actually working on your degrees while traveling is possible but is a serious hassle.  The effort for each degree is similar to taking a lower division undergraduate course at college, and the details are slightly different jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  Then getting the next degree at your own lodge is a matter of saying you are ready and being tested.  Getting your next degree at a different lodge is that plus a few months trading paperwork jurisdiction to jurisdiction.  If you're going to be stable for a year, that's the time to go through your degrees.



Bro. Doug, where have you been???  Hope all is good with you.

CL


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 12, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Bro. Doug, where have you been???  Hope all is good with you.



New job, new schedule.  Still active at lodge.  Doing good.


----------

